# Wanted: Vostroyans, Manticore, Chimera



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, I need:

1x Psyker
3x 10 man Infantry Squads with Flamers and HWTs
1x Officer
1x Flamer
3x Random blokes

1x Manticore
1x Chimera

All of the infantry need to be Vostroyans, not interested in Cadians or anything else. The vehicles (if assembled) need to have crisp detail and been put together well. This means no blobs of poly cement or superglue clogging up tracks/hull/turrets etc.

I'm in the UK and offer Paypal, Necrons, some Circle Orboros and a load of Fantasy/Sci Fi books if that takes your fancy.


----------

